# Painting parking sensors!



## patdavis (Mar 6, 2014)

Guys, 

i just wondered if there is any tips or advise for painting a parking sensor the cars colour?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I take it they are just bare black plastic at the moment? 

If so start by disconnecting them and removing them from the vehicle. This will most likely involve removing the bumper. Once off Clean them using your usual shampoo or whatever you have to hand and dry them. Key them up using either a red scotch pad or p500s paper. Mask up the rear of the sensors where the electrical connection is. Attach them to somthing solid like a block of wood in a logical order, which will make it easy for you to paint, so they are stable when painting. Use panel wipe to give them a clean before painting. Apply a coat of plastic primer and allow to dry, then apply one thin coat and one wet coat of basecoat allowing each to dry before the next coat. If metallic apply a drop coat to finish and allow to dry. Apply one dry coat of lacquer and once dry follow with a wet coat. Allow the paint to dry fully before refitting. Once dry follow the removing procedure in reverse to refit.

If the sensors have any stone chips you will have to live with them as any filler applied will cause the parking sensors to stop working.

Hope that is easy for you to understand and i apologise for the block of text! If you need any more help feel free to give me a shout!

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

A new one would be, scuff with a grey scotch bright, apply some adhesion promoter, then base and clear mate


----------



## patdavis (Mar 6, 2014)

okay. 

my sensor is new.. so i don't have to take it apart to spray. as it looks like the attachment


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea mate just give it a quick grey scotch then a good clean with degreaser spray some adhesion promoter/plastic primer base n clear it
Im sure if you dont have all that stuff a local shop would do it for £10-£15 ?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

As above would be easier and cheaper to have it sprayed by a local bodyshop. Doubt it would cost any more than a tenner.

Sutty.


----------



## patdavis (Mar 6, 2014)

Sprayed it. And is looking good.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Photo?

Sutty.


----------



## patdavis (Mar 6, 2014)

Left is the newly sprayed one.. on the right is the old one!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking good mate.

Sutty.


----------



## patdavis (Mar 6, 2014)

the images doesn't show that the old one has a slightly contoured edges thats why in the image is shows as a little more shiny. but thats from the light reflecting of the curved edge.


----------

